# Test E only cycle



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Has anyone done this? I have allways kicked with dbol and thrown somthing else in every now and again.

Do you think gains will still be good running 500mg Test for 16 weeks?

I want to stay clear of orals and am not sure about adding in somthing like Tren. I may choose to add more compounds in once I have this cycle out of the way.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

what are your previous cycles?

but that sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Test E cycle without a kickstart will be fine mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I did 500mg of Test E a week for first cycle and it works well. Good first cycle IMO


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

This is my 4th Cycle now.

1st - Dbol only

2nd - Test/Deca/dbol

3rd - Test/Dbol

4th Starting in a week or so, Test only! but for 16 weeks

After my 3rd cycle I was a tit and just popped random dbol while i was not training and and was still in a low from the cycle. This gave me a tiny bit of gyno in my right nip, its almost gone now  But I do not want it to flair up again. I am desperatly trying to find a decent uk source for adex or aromasin but not had any luck yet.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

im on week 7 of a test e cycle now 500mg per week and the plan is 16 weeks, seems to be coming along slowly but very surely.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Good to hear. I think you might find it speeding up soon, 8/ 9weeks in and the test is really taking effect i think, this is when the most growth will hit. I'm hoping with a 5 day routine and 4.5k cals a day I can put on 20lbs in this 16 week period. After pct and loses I hope to be a nice even 200lbs

still need to source some adex or aromasin though, any thoughts?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GMme said:


> Good to hear. I think you might find it speeding up soon, 8/ 9weeks in and the test is really taking effect i think, this is when the most growth will hit. I'm hoping with a 5 day routine and 4.5k cals a day I can put on 20lbs in this 16 week period. After pct and loses I hope to be a nice even 200lbs
> 
> still need to source some adex or aromasin though, any thoughts?


unitedpharmacies


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Unitedpharmacies

Chemoneresearch

Researchstop


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

andysutils said:


> im on week 7 of a test e cycle now 500mg per week and the plan is 16 weeks, seems to be coming along slowly but very surely.


 I had noticeable gains by 5 weeks on 500mg, last cycle was 600mg Test and 600mg Deca but I wont be doing that again as my sexdrive suffered and my wifes VERY demanding. :whistling:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Soul keeper said:


> I had noticeable gains by 5 weeks on 500mg, last cycle was 600mg Test and 600mg Deca but I wont be doing that again as my sexdrive suffered and my wifes VERY demanding. :whistling:


I'm on a Test only cycle at the moment and I'm from Wales so if you need any help then PM as I'm having problems containing myself :thumb: :rockon: :bounce:


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> I'm on a Test only cycle at the moment and I'm from Wales so if you need any help then PM as I'm having problems containing myself :thumb: :rockon: :bounce:


She wants your number now lol :thumbup1:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

078*******8


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yeah and I want a steak for when I'm finished :beer:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

awesome, thanks for all the help guys, and cheers for the sources.

Right now i'm REALLY looking forward to it!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck with it mate and keep it simple.

Test once per week, 6 high protein meals a day, train hard, drink at least 2.5l water a day and sleep for at least 8hrs a day :thumb:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

yuppers - always do. xxx


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Soul keeper said:


> I had noticeable gains by 5 weeks on 500mg, last cycle was 600mg Test and 600mg Deca but I wont be doing that again as my sexdrive suffered and my wifes VERY demanding. :whistling:


I can imagine mate, That Deca sounds absoloute sh1te. Ive never touched that stuff and never plan to.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Oh yeah and I want a steak for when I'm finished :beer:


 She said you would never keep up :lol: :lol:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Soo i have managed to find some

Arimidex - 1mg tabs

Decent source, Can you guys advise on the dosage throughout my course? Ta for the help


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

GMme said:


> Soo i have managed to find some
> 
> Arimidex - 1mg tabs
> 
> Decent source, Can you guys advise on the dosage throughout my course? Ta for the help


for adex I take 0.5mg twice a week.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Thanks.

One last thing. Is it ok to mix Test E with other brands of Test E?

I do not have my full 16 week supply and I think I will have to get the rest elsewhere, will it matter if it is not the same brand/amp/colour etc?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

nope, no different than putting two different brands of milk on your cornflakes lol.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

nice one, cheers mars.

Hmmm i hope my other bottle of milk tastes as good as the first


----------



## -aurora (Sep 21, 2012)

I was planning on doing another test e dbol kickstart but been having second thoughts about the dbol kickstart lately and might just go for the test on its own. The way I had it planned was adex at .5mg EOD is this too much for a test only cycle?


----------



## Clayt (Aug 31, 2013)

Mars said:


> nope, no different than putting two different brands of milk on your cornflakes lol.


literally quote of the year. haha


----------



## vitorcore (Oct 15, 2015)

G-man99 said:


> Good luck with it mate and keep it simple.
> 
> Test once per week, 6 high protein meals a day, train hard, drink at least 2.5l water a day and sleep for at least 8hrs a day :thumb:


how much of test a week would you say


----------

